# Can anyone help me with a contact for short term rentals?



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

We are moving to Dubai on 9th April and have decided to stay in a short-term rental for a month until we've decided what area suits us best for more permanent renting.

Nice idea, but all of the websites I find are for corporate business people with unlimited budgets, or people looking for amazing holiday apartments that cost an arm and a leg. I only want to spend the equivalent of one month's rent on it!

Does anyone know of, or is anyone, a rental agent for short term lets? 

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

You won't get anywhere for the equivalent of one months rent. Try doing a search on The Specialists.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

BLM said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to Dubai on 9th April and have decided to stay in a short-term rental for a month until we've decided what area suits us best for more permanent renting.
> 
> ...


So you want a short-term rental for less than the equivalent full rent? Why would anyone do that for you? Think again.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I said *'the equivalent of one month's rent'*. Why on earth would you be so nasty to someone you don't know?! I thought this was a forum for SUPPORTING the expat community with helpful advice!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not being nasty - I am being realistic!

Firstly you won't get that and secondly it does not make economic sense for the landlord. Just think about it for a minute.


And I have been dishing out informed advice here for weeks with barely a thank you.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I always thank everyone that gives me advice. I appreciate your point of view, but actually have found somewhere that provides monthly rentals for Dhs 8,000. Which I think is pretty good. I was just hoping someone on the forum was a real estate agent so I could help out with their commission.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

8000 is excellent! it cant be furnished at that price? where is it?


----------



## rsa (Aug 6, 2008)

BLM,
I am in a similar situation and would like to find some good rates on short term apartments. Would you mind sharing how you found something for Dhs. 8000? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

There are many agents who rent for weekly and monthly basis, these are studio flats. The advertisement used to come in the Gulfnews but I cant locate it in the internet edition. Try these numbers 050-8862280 050-5033721 [email protected]


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

The guy with the Dhs 8000-8500 per month short-term rentals (fully furnished) is:

Max - 050 2588 009

There's a four-bed apt on Sheik Zayed Rd near the Metropolitan Hotel, and I believe he has another apt in Garhoud and the Clocktower roundabout.

Happy house hunting!


----------

